

Help us test our Presentation app - 123guru

We are working on a presentation app which will help people not only view their presentations on iPad, but they will be able to record their interaction, audio as well as video.<p>We would love to get your feedback, please sign-up at http://ipad.9slides.com
======
ldarcyftw
I had a chance to play with latest app bits, it's a really nice looking app
and I feel that it's going to be very useful for anyone who wants to create
better presentations.

